# Coventry on Thursday night 16th Aug



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 9, 2018)

Just wondering who is about for a beer and curry?

Currently there are:

Drive4show
MikeJohnChapman
Rob Smith (GM)
TXL

Anyone else?


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm up for it - a few beers (only) and a curry.

Just need to know where please.

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 9, 2018)

Not sure yet but it will be somewhere fairly central, keep an eye on this thread  :thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 9, 2018)

Ok cheers.

I'm staying at the Ibis Coventry South Hotel.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm up Thursday Gordon (M25 permitting) and I think Old Skier might be about too.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 9, 2018)

There is no rush to get started early Richard so we can hang on till everyone arrives. Rob and Anthony have already warned they may be late.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm at the Premier Inn Thursday evening so if anyone staying wants to share a cab into the metropolis for a curry more than willing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 9, 2018)

drive4show said:



			There is no rush to get started early Richard so we can hang on till everyone arrives. Rob and Anthony have already warned they may be late.
		
Click to expand...

Just as well if the M25 is involved Gordon. That said it was the M3 that was a pain when I went to Basingstoke yesterday.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

If you are venturing into the city centre, then go to Turmeric Gold https://www.turmericgold.co.uk/, great experience.

If you want to stay a little bit more closer and suburban, then Bombay Palace in Earlsdon http://bombaypalacecoventry.co.uk/, there's a few good pubs along Earlsdon St also.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks Robin, we'll probably go for one of the more central options as people are staying all over town. Turmeric Gold sounds good  :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 12, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Thanks Robin, we'll probably go for one of the more central options as people are staying all over town. Turmeric Gold sounds good  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

D4S, still a goer I hope.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 12, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			D4S, still a goer I hope.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly is. I'm more likely to miss a 12 inch putt than turn down a curry!


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 12, 2018)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:



drive4show said:



			Certainly is. I'm more likely to miss a 12 inch putt than turn down a curry!  

Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 12, 2018)

enjoy lads, and have a safe journey


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

Currently there are:

Drive4show
MikeJohnChapman
Rob Smith (GM)
TXL
BiM
Old skier

Anyone else?


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 13, 2018)

I'll be there Gordon.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 13, 2018)

Me too


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 13, 2018)

Yup, me too now that Cam has opened his heart (and his hotel room door) for me. &#128521;


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 13, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Currently there are:

Drive4show
MikeJohnChapman
Rob Smith (GM)
TXL
BiM
Old skier

Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Have you forgotten someone? 

:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Have you forgotten someone? 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

:mmm:



Don't think so.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 13, 2018)

Currently there are:

Drive4show
MikeJohnChapman
Rob Smith (GM)
TXL
BiM
Old skier
Paperboy
Captainron
Bluewolf
Golfmmad

Room for plenty more


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyone else in premier inn so we could consider sharing a taxi.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 14, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Currently there are:

Drive4show
MikeJohnChapman
Rob Smith (GM)
TXL
BiM
Old skier
Paperboy
Captainron
Bluewolf
Golfmmad

Room for plenty more
		
Click to expand...

Drive4show
MikeJohnChapman
Rob Smith (GM)
TXL
BiM
Old skier
Paperboy
Captainron
Bluewolf
Golfmmad
Rosecott


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 14, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Anyone else in premier inn so we could consider sharing a taxi.
		
Click to expand...


which premier inn are you staying at?


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey Gordon. Just FYI, I'll be setting off from "Oop Norf" at about 5 so I don't really expect to get there till after 7:30. Are you heading out before then? If so then Cam has my number and can let me know where you are. I'll try to get away earlier but it's all workload dependant


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 14, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			which premier inn are you staying at?
		
Click to expand...

We're in one but not setting off until after 6pm, so won't be able to make the curry. We'll be troughing and boozin' in the pub next to the Premier Inn.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 14, 2018)

Danny I'm going to book the curry house for about 8.30 to give people plenty of time to get there.


Edit Turmeric Gold booked for 8.30 for 12 people :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 14, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Danny I'm going to book the curry house for about 8.30 to give people plenty of time to get there.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff. I'll keep you updated on timings &#128514;


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 14, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			which premier inn are you staying at?
		
Click to expand...


Coventry South near the GC


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 14, 2018)

if you have the uber app it'll only cost just over Â£5 to get to the town

blck cab will be around Â£11


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			if you have the uber app it'll only cost just over Â£5 to get to the town

blck cab will be around Â£11
		
Click to expand...

Get the bus for a squid ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			Get the bus for a squid &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

I have a bus pass :lol:


----------



## wookie (Aug 15, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Danny I'm going to book the curry house for about 8.30 to give people plenty of time to get there.


Edit Turmeric Gold booked for 8.30 for 12 people :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Room for a large one Gordon? (sorry for late entry but thought I was looking at a job a little way away at 9 so hadn't put name in).


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 15, 2018)

wookie said:



			Room for a large one Gordon? (sorry for late entry but thought I was looking at a job a little way away at 9 so hadn't put name in).
		
Click to expand...

No problem Simon  :thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 15, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Coventry South near the GC
		
Click to expand...

If you still want to share a cab I'm staying at the Ibis Coventry South. I'm not sure which is the nearest to town but one of us can pick the other up.

:thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 15, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			If you still want to share a cab I'm staying at the Ibis Coventry South. I'm not sure which is the nearest to town but one of us can pick the other up.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looks to be about the same.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 15, 2018)

Sending you a PM.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 15, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Sending you a PM.
		
Click to expand...

Replied mate


----------



## rosecott (Aug 15, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			If you still want to share a cab I'm staying at the Ibis Coventry South. I'm not sure which is the nearest to town but one of us can pick the other up.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Am also stopping there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm in the Premier Inn Coventry South


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm in the Premier Inn Coventry South
		
Click to expand...

Ill be there around 1700 hrs ish depending on M5


----------



## rosecott (Aug 16, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			If you still want to share a cab I'm staying at the Ibis Coventry South. I'm not sure which is the nearest to town but one of us can pick the other up.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like we have 2 at Premier South and 2 at Ibis South. Can we fit 4 in the cab - obviously with Richard in the front?


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Ill be there around 1700 hrs ish depending on M5
		
Click to expand...

If it looks sticky coming all the way up to the M42 and down the M40 or around to the A45, then consider the A46 across through Evesham, it's a decent cut through.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Looks like we have 2 at Premier South and 2 at Ibis South. Can we fit 4 in the cab - obviously with Richard in the front?
		
Click to expand...

Cam & Danny are in the Premier South also, I'm meeting up with Cam later in the afternoon, those that have my number call me on your arrival if you want to pop to the club before going out on the town, I know Cam was interested in doing 9 holes, but I'm too tired but meeting him anyway.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Cam & Danny are in the Premier South also, I'm meeting up with Cam later in the afternoon, those that have my number call me on your arrival if you want to pop to the club before going out on the town, I know Cam was interested in doing 9 holes, but I'm too tired but meeting him anyway.
		
Click to expand...


Just names me sto me Fish, could you all wear a para pansies in your button hole so I can ID you


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Just names me sto me Fish, could you all wear a para pansies in your button hole so I can ID you 

Click to expand...

I'm Danny. You can't miss us. I'm tall, bald and stupid looking and Cam is even taller, balder and more stupid looking &#128521;


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 16, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I'm Danny. You can't miss us. I'm tall, bald and stupid looking and Cam is even taller, balder and more stupid looking &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Im shorter fat and grey


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm at Premier Inn south as well. Won't be arriving til 6 I'd imagine at the earliest.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 16, 2018)

1900-1915 hrs bar meet as it's next to a bar?


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 16, 2018)

Are you here yet?
Give us a call on, 
07850 102656.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 16, 2018)

Up north and no rain. There are some good things about global warming then.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 16, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Are you here yet?
Give us a call on, 
07850 102656.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, that message was meant for Rosecott.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Cam & Old Skuer are at the hotel now, Iâ€™ll pop down to the pub in front about 5.30 to have a pint with those already down before you go for a curry. Be good to know as others arrive.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 16, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I'm Danny. You can't miss us. I'm tall, bald and stupid looking and Cam is even taller, balder and more stupid looking &#128521;
		
Click to expand...




Old Skier said:



			Im shorter fat and grey
		
Click to expand...

I get mistaken for Brad Pitt  

I've arrived, just about to freshen up and head to the rendezvous point. If somebody can tell me where that is please.........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 16, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I'm Danny. You can't miss us. I'm tall, bald and stupid looking and Cam is even taller, balder and more stupid looking ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I usually look tall but not if Iâ€™m with those 2, but I have more hair.


----------



## Fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Hope you all enjoy your evening, nice to have a pint with you all, helped me switch off for a bit, but I had to leave as I felt like one of the crankeeâ€™s sat between Cam, Wookie, Danny & Richard ðŸ˜œ


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			Hope you all enjoy your evening, nice to have a pint with you all, helped me switch off for a bit, but I had to leave as I felt like one of the crankeeâ€™s sat between Cam, Wookie, Danny & Richard ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

One for Simon...


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 17, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			One for Simon...
View attachment 25416

Click to expand...

Are you in Coventry or "The Land of the Giants"?


----------



## Dando (Aug 17, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Are you in Coventry or "The Land of the Giants"?
		
Click to expand...

he looks like the team mascot!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2018)

He looks a bit like Warwick Davis...


----------



## richart (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			He looks a bit like Warwick Davis...
		
Click to expand...

Do you think so ? Not sure anyone mentioned that.


----------

